# Dry Skin...Allgery testing cost? Bee Pollen?



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

Hey all, it has been a while since I posted (lost my job and not internet/cell for a bit) by I have a blue baby (she is 8 1/2 months old right not) who had mange a few months ago which she seems to be all cleared (she had 8-9 weeks of treatments and has had two separate skin scraping which were negative within the last 3 weeks) She is on a grain free food and I also give her fishoil capsules which she use to eat them but now just plays with them so I am trying to put them on her food but sometimes she will eat the food and sometimes she will not after I have put the fish oil. We also rub her down with virgin coconut oil a couple times a week. We just recently started trying to socialize her more and started going to the Bark Park (has been 4-5 times in the last couple weeks) and we did go yesterday and it was just her and an 16 month old male pit (gorgeous) and she got filthy so we bathed her for the first time at home (and she actually enjoyed it) but I did not have any dog shampoo but I did have selsun blue with aloe moisturizing shampoo (we had used that with my boxer who has since passed, per vet for skin issue she had one time on her paws) we patted her drying not rub her fur but I have noticed today you really can see the dry skin flakes. I did brush her this morning but when should you allergy test and what is the cost approximately and also what is bee pollen used for? also honey? and is there anything else to help that I can apply to her skin or is oral supplements better? She does not itch too much but maybe a few times a day. THANKS


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

well seeing how you're from va i'll try to help you. but the blue dogs uugggg this is hard for me lol.... I assume its an inside dog mostly correct? temp changes effect them just like us. fish oil is good but try wheatgerm oil. about 1/2 a teaspoon per day. don't over do it or the stool will get soft. 

you should notice a diff in 4/7 days. don't be to quick to assume the hound has allergies. the more you shoot in the dog the less its own immune system has to work, there fore its starts a revolving door. 

bee pollen is one of the best things you can give your dog. its natures multi vitamin. take a spoon full yourself also. 

I'm sure some more folks will jump in to help also. this is just how I would attack the problem.

and bark parks are a nono. all kinda crap floating around them places. I've never even seen one much less been to one!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Regarding the coconut oil, it is much better for them to ingest it rather than just rub it on. Their coat will benefit from eating it and so will their bodies. There is just so much good stuff about it only rubbing them is missing many great benefits.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

DickyT said:


> Regarding the coconut oil, it is much better for them to ingest it rather than just rub it on. Their coat will benefit from eating it and so will their bodies. There is just so much good stuff about it only rubbing them is missing many great benefits.


forgot about that one dicky. but that sometimes is a big problem with these blu uhh dogs!


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

welder said:


> forgot about that one dicky. but that sometimes is a big problem with these blu uhh dogs!


oh she definitely ingest it too, I will give her a teaspoon of it but how much is too much?we don't put it on her skin often maybe once a week on her Fur


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

thanks for all of the information and yes she's definitely an indoor dog. So where is a good place to get the bee pollen at a decent price I'm currently between jobs right now so my funds are definitely limited but I want to do everything I can do to make her comfortable. The reason the allergies were mentioned it because when I took her to the vet recently because on top of her head her hair seem to be sending some and she was scratching a lot but she does not have fleas she had her skin scraping again for mange which came back negative twice so they said that it could be allergies that's why I had mentioned it. Also as far as the wheat germ where is a good place to get that? I appreciate all the information and as far as the Bark Park or dog park since you said that's a no no we recently just started taking her because she is 8 months old and I do want to get her out and get her socialize more around other dogs so what do you suggest.


welder said:


> well seeing how you're from va i'll try to help you. but the blue dogs uugggg this is hard for me lol.... I assume its an inside dog mostly correct? temp changes effect them just like us. fish oil is good but try wheatgerm oil. about 1/2 a teaspoon per day. don't over do it or the stool will get soft.
> 
> you should notice a diff in 4/7 days. don't be to quick to assume the hound has allergies. the more you shoot in the dog the less its own immune system has to work, there fore its starts a revolving door.
> 
> ...


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Here is good info on why NOT to go to a dog park:

http://www.gopitbull.com/1037609-post31.html

and here is the rest of that thread:

http://www.gopitbull.com/goldmine/11672-did-you-say-dog-park.html

Do you have any friends with dogs? Always best to socialize that way.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Wheatgerm oil is at tractor supply for 27.00 for a gal. And its 1/2 a teaspoon! 
Now all that being said to much oil will make her coat greasy. So keep an eye on that. If it was me and it aint i'd do the wheatgerm and nothing else as far as the oil. 

Bee pollen i get mine at gnc. But you can find it most anywhere. A lot of folks carry it at flea markets. Google is your friend here!


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

wow this was a great article thank you so much for posting that link. Luckily we have only taken her about 4 times but I do have to say she did have a blast because she never has ran that much since we do live in an apartment but we are definitely going to have to find different ways because unless it's just her and maybe one other dogs there which can happen sometimes depending on what time you go but I'm not going to take the chance because I honestly yesterday we had a situation at the dog park with one lady who was there last week is well she had some type of Australian Shepherd all but it was like a smaller one but it was okay with her dog was running and jumping on my baby and other dogs but as soon as they pounced on her dog then she's like oh no oh no calm down or if you keep acting like that you're not going to have any friends well it happened and she ended up picking up her dog saying that my pitbull attack her dog when we were just standing there there was no growling nothing whatsoever happen to where we just ended up leaving and going to a different location where there was no one there and then one person showed up with their pitbull and they became friends so we're going to start trying to do play dates on the weekend with that dog but I think just because of her breed and this lady was running her mouth was making it seem to everyone there that's no was a bad dog I said oh my god she's just an 8 month old puppy she's not doing anything to hurt your dog so this article came right on time and I thank you so much for posting it it had a lot of good information and we'll just have to find different ways to socialize like it said socialization doesn't necessarily mean it has to be with loads of dogs around


DickyT said:


> Here is good info on why NOT to go to a dog park:
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/1037609-post31.html
> 
> ...


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

hahaha them freaking ol ladys with chiwawas on their boobs! 

that was your chance to clear the air '' she aint a pitbull, she's a bludog''

hahahahaha.


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

Lmao. I tell you I really got pissed off there yesterday we've only had her for four and a half months and its just amazing the judging that people do. But it's amazing how people just feed off of everything you know its like her and I were having words and other people are just standing around just listening to what was going on and she's like where everything was fine 30 minutes before the basic see who she was saying that everything was fine there before we showed up. I'm like well everything was fine last week when you left too because you had the same complaint then my dog a lab and a boxer were there and when they started playing too rough so she says then she wants to pick up her dog and leave or make her smart ass comments that's why I don't think I can do the dog park for long-term anyways because if I'm already dealing with this now after 4 visits I can just imagine



welder said:


> hahaha them freaking ol ladys with chiwawas on their boobs!
> 
> that was your chance to clear the air '' she aint a pitbull, she's a bludog''
> 
> hahahahaha.


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

BlueGirlSnow said:


> Hey all, it has been a while since I posted (lost my job and not internet/cell for a bit) by I have a blue baby (she is 8 1/2 months old right not) who had mange a few months ago which she seems to be all cleared (she had 8-9 weeks of treatments and has had two separate skin scraping which were negative within the last 3 weeks) She is on a grain free food and I also give her fishoil capsules which she use to eat them but now just plays with them so I am trying to put them on her food but sometimes she will eat the food and sometimes she will not after I have put the fish oil. We also rub her down with virgin coconut oil a couple times a week. We just recently started trying to socialize her more and started going to the Bark Park (has been 4-5 times in the last couple weeks) and we did go yesterday and it was just her and an 16 month old male pit (gorgeous) and she got filthy so we bathed her for the first time at home (and she actually enjoyed it) but I did not have any dog shampoo but I did have selsun blue with aloe moisturizing shampoo (we had used that with my boxer who has since passed, per vet for skin issue she had one time on her paws) we patted her drying not rub her fur but I have noticed today you really can see the dry skin flakes. I did brush her this morning but when should you allergy test and what is the cost approximately and also what is bee pollen used for? also honey? and is there anything else to help that I can apply to her skin or is oral supplements better? She does not itch too much but maybe a few times a day. THANKS


When I was quoted a cost for an allergy test the vet said about 250 dollars. This was after 7-8 months of benadryl every 12 hours, a steroid treatment, and she still flares up if she's outside longer than 10 minutes or so at a time. There are also shots they can give after an allergy test to help immunize them against their allergies, but I'm not sure how successful those are and for how long. The vet wanted to try that before a food trial since we are almost positive it's largely environmental and food trials are long and expensive.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Bee Pollen will halp with the skin like Welder said, if its allergies try to get some collected within 50 miles of where you live. But most pet stores and health food stores sell it commercially. BJ's has HUGE bucket of organic coconut oil and its under $20. Not sure if you have a BJ's near where you live.


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

wow yes, there is a BJs which we have a membership too until Feb 2015 so I will have to look into that when we finish what she has now. Yeah we paid like 6-7 bucks for about 16 oz at Trader Joes so it would be worth getting the large container. How do I get bee pollen from within 50 miles I where we live (zip 23666) I did see some sites where the prices varied. Is the powder or granules better. I saw a show on TV yesterday where there was a segment on bee pollen for adults and they ate like a tsp of granules and the show host (Steve Harvery) said it was good lol but now sure what is the best for the fur child.


ames said:


> Bee Pollen will halp with the skin like Welder said, if its allergies try to get some collected within 50 miles of where you live. But most pet stores and health food stores sell it commercially. BJ's has HUGE bucket of organic coconut oil and its under $20. Not sure if you have a BJ's near where you live.


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

oh wow that's a lot...I mean anything is worth helping her but I want to try what I can first before going to the testing. She doesn't itch terribly a lot but since she tested negative for mange with two separate skin scrapings in the last 3-4 weeks but has a little hair thinning on the top of her head and but the front of her ears (her ears are clean inside and the vet looked at those too and they were fine a couple weeks ago) but the hair thinning you can really only tell better when she is outside in the sun sniffing around and the sun shines on her wrinkly head then you can see it better. I heard a little about the bee pollen. I give her Benadryl when she started itching but I think anytime she scratches I get paranoid because of when she had the mange


Sarah~ said:


> When I was quoted a cost for an allergy test the vet said about 250 dollars. This was after 7-8 months of benadryl every 12 hours, a steroid treatment, and she still flares up if she's outside longer than 10 minutes or so at a time. There are also shots they can give after an allergy test to help immunize them against their allergies, but I'm not sure how successful those are and for how long. The vet wanted to try that before a food trial since we are almost positive it's largely environmental and food trials are long and expensive.


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

We allergy tested after a couple of episodes of this:


We had already done the elimination diet and gone on the prednisone, antibiotic, benadryl merry-go-round a few times as well.

We had the intradermal skin test done because the dermatologist we went to said that was her preference and she thought it was a much more exact test than the blood test.

The testing cost $440 and the first vial of allergy serum (which lasts about 5 months or so cost $200). Serum refills are about $160. This is what she looked like after the skin test:


But even though we do an allergy injection every 3 weeks; during her allergy season we still use Zyrtec twice a day, and occasionally we have to do the temeril p/antibiotic routine. We use medicated shampoo and I try to bathe her once a week.

Amazon.com : DVM ChlorhexiDerm 4 Shampoo 12oz Bottle : Pet Shampoos : Pet Supplies

We also give omega 3 fatty acids:
Amazon.com: DVM PHARMACEUTICALS 250 Count Free Form Snip Tip Nutritional Supplements for Dogs, Medium/Large: Pet Supplies

That's our allergy experience for what it is worth. 

Allergies SUCK!


----------



## Marcus0309 (Jun 2, 2015)

My dog look exactly like this what do I need for it


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

Marcus0309 said:


> My dog look exactly like this what do I need for it


In my opinion - you need to go to the vet - which will likely result in a steroid shot and/or a shot of benardyl followed by your going home either with oral steroids and/or antibiotics and/or instructions to continue oral benadryl.

Then after the immediate outbreak is treated - you need to figure out what the dog is reacting to.


----------

